# What kinds of electronics do you use running Uber?



## grumpygrizzly (Jan 28, 2020)

Dash cam, Waze GPS, regular GPS?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

You could read some of the posts here. Check the technology area.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

grumpygrizzly said:


> Dash cam, Waze GPS, regular GPS?


Blackvue 900S looking forward out windshield and rear camera is mounted overhead by my video player to monitor pax. Vantrue Pro facing out back, and inside the 3rd row in the cabin. For the apps I use a Oneplus7 Pro (rooted), IPad Pro 12.9 (jail broken) and occasionally my iphone XS Max (also jailbroken). I run the Oneplus7 through Android Auto with Uber and Lyft in split screen. Waze is all I use for navigation...if needed. The iPad is running both Uber and Lyft Rider apps in split screen, as well as Lyft driver app...because Lyft allows you to log in on multiple devices, whereas Uber does not. This is all in a 8 passenger Honda Odyssey.

Works great. All the cameras are because I'm a guy who not only lives/drives DTS, I live at the beach. 95% of my rides in season, are drunk 20 something girls. Girls travel in packs....guys, not so much. Protects me (although I've personally never had an issue), and keeps the crazy level to a manageable level, since they'll be told they're being recorded.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Blackvue 900S


How do you like it? 
Do you subscribe to their cloud ?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Vantrue Pro
iPhone 11 Pro Max
Plantronics Legend headset
Waze
Apple Music - Not sure yet. I have it but I've only gone out a couple nights and haven't played anything other than the radio yet.
Micro Shop Vac. Supposed to work on the van's built in inverter but when I tried it was a nogo. Taking the van to the shop for other things and will get them to look at that as well so I don't have to go to pay vacuums all the time.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

grumpygrizzly said:


> Dash cam, Waze GPS, regular GPS?


Vibrators for special customers


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> How do you like it?
> Do you subscribe to their cloud ?


I love it. I've owned every Blackvue since the 650S. The cloud is included in the purchase, so yes, I use it. It's all tied in to the van's WiFi. Works great.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> I love it. I've owned every Blackvue since the 650S. The cloud is included in the purchase, so yes, I use it. It's all tied in to the van's WiFi. Works great.


I have the 590 wifi. It's great, only reaso I didn't the 900, the 590 was like 1/3 of the price.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> I have the 590 wifi. It's great, only reaso I didn't the 900, the 590 was like 1/3 of the price.


That should be the official motto of Uber......."We can't afford it!"


----------



## Sepelion (Oct 28, 2019)

A tazer would probably be good


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

grumpygrizzly said:


> Dash cam, Waze GPS, regular GPS?


1.) Turn signals
2.) Brake lights
3.) Headlights
4.) Tail lights
5.) Cell phone


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Sepelion said:


> A tazer would probably be good


Tasers are illegal in NJ.....40 cal handguns, are not &#128526;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Tasers are illegal in NJ.....40 cal handguns, are not &#128526;


Excellent choice !


----------



## Sepelion (Oct 28, 2019)

Fart spray will make them puke and run out so they leave, no bodily harm, and the cleaning fee.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

stroke brake light bulbs\strobe 3 times then on solid when i hit the brake


----------



## jlittle (Aug 17, 2018)

- Chevrolet Bolt EV Premier Bose Audio Headunit
- OnStar 4G LTE Wi-Fi by AT&T​- Apple CarPlay for Waze (more for pax to see duration and distance when not taking the 280 or 580 long haul...)​- Yi Compact Dashcam x 2: front window, back window.
- Intel ComputeStick-M3 in the glove 
- AirServer for AirPlay to capture Uber App (w/ map GPS Location)​- Intel RealSense Camera mounted above the mirror for in cab dash cam.​- ManyCam Professional to stitch feed from air server and Intel realsense camera into one split screen view.​- 128 GB MicroSD Card​​Two iPhones on different technologies for service while roaming:
- Apple iPhone SE in white mostly used for Lyft (T-Mobile/TracFone GSM)​- Apple iPhone SE in black used for Uber (Sprint CDMA)​- Unlocked iPad mini, currently unactivated for emergencies.​
The computestick is my insurance for unacceptable passenger behavior and for Uber who has no problem arbitrarily accusing me of fraud. Viewers of recorded video can see passengers in the car Along with in app GPS (and it's timed together.)


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

jlittle said:


> - Chevrolet Bolt EV Premier Bose Audio Headunit
> - OnStar 4G LTE Wi-Fi by AT&T​- Apple CarPlay for Waze (more for pax to see duration and distance when not taking the 280 or 580 long haul...)​- Yi Compact Dashcam x 2: front window, back window.
> - Intel ComputeStick-M3 in the glove
> - AirServer for AirPlay to capture Uber App (w/ map GPS Location)​- Intel RealSense Camera mounted above the mirror for in cab dash cam.​- ManyCam Professional to stitch feed from air server and Intel realsense camera into one split screen view.​- 128 GB MicroSD Card​​Two iPhones on different technologies for service while roaming:
> ...


You can barely fit people in a bolt.


----------



## jlittle (Aug 17, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> You can barely fit people in a bolt.


It is fairly compact. But not uncomfortable. The dual heated backseat gets me so many tips on cold mornings and nights. Legroom is also good as there's no center hump in the back; and I am fairly short at 5'8". Luckily most of the people in SF that I transport are relatively fit; so it doesn't become too aggravating.

It works for me because I'm a cheap ass that can suffer through anything to give rides at $.04/mi.



Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Blackvue 900S looking forward out windshield and rear camera is mounted overhead by my video player to monitor pax. Vantrue Pro facing out back, and inside the 3rd row in the cabin. For the apps I use a Oneplus7 Pro (rooted), IPad Pro 12.9 (jail broken) and occasionally my iphone XS Max (also jailbroken). I run the Oneplus7 through Android Auto with Uber and Lyft in split screen. Waze is all I use for navigation...if needed. The iPad is running both Uber and Lyft Rider apps in split screen, as well as Lyft driver app...because Lyft allows you to log in on multiple devices, whereas Uber does not. This is all in a 8 passenger Honda Odyssey.
> 
> Works great. All the cameras are because I'm a guy who not only lives/drives DTS, I live at the beach. 95% of my rides in season, are drunk 20 something girls. Girls travel in packs....guys, not so much. Protects me (although I've personally never had an issue), and keeps the crazy level to a manageable level, since they'll be told they're being recorded.


Somebody that thinks like I do. Hats off to you.


----------



## Caddywampus (Feb 2, 2020)

I also use the Blackvue 900S. I'm quite satisfied with the quality of the camera.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

For my next purchase I'm thinking about a toaster that plugs into the cigarette lighter. A coffee maker and sandwich maker will also soon join the 'electronic devices club' alongside my trusty personal massager. 



> http://portableandcool.com/article/102-portable-toasters-for-car-the-fullest-online-guide-and-tips


----------

